# Anyone need a 12 foot B&S straight edge?



## Braeden P (Jan 25, 2022)

Just found this thing for sale








						Brown & Sharpe 3"Wx 21"Hx144"L Camel Back Precision Straight Edge  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Brown & Sharpe 3"Wx 21"Hx144"L Camel Back Precision Straight Edge at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Cant imagine hoe big of a surface plate you would need.

(edit:typo)


----------



## graham-xrf (Jan 25, 2022)

It would be a real b*tch to seriously use. You would need some fine adjustable crane infrastructure, and some help, and be setting about doing very serious stuff on a very big machine!


----------



## C-Bag (Jan 25, 2022)

Braeden P said:


> View attachment 393684
> 
> 
> Just found this thing for sale
> ...


Yeah, if you can’t check it, it’s worthless. I guess somebody with an autocollimator could check it like a surface plate cert co.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 25, 2022)

Someone is giving away a free 12'x6'x18" thick surface plate on Face Book Marketplace, It


Braeden P said:


> Cant imagine how big of a surface plate you would need.


Someone is giving away a free 12'x6'x18" thick surface plate on Face Book Marketplace, It
would be the perfect match for that straight edge!







						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## rabler (Jan 25, 2022)

Eddyde said:


> Someone is giving away a free 12'x6'x18" thick surface plate on Face Book Marketplace, It
> would be the perfect match for that straight edge!


Just over 18,000lbs  (168 lbs/cu. ft) if I figure correctly.  The rigging and shipping will not be trivial.


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 25, 2022)

rabler said:


> Just over 18,000lbs  (168 lbs/cu. ft) if I figure correctly.  The rigging and shipping will not be trivial.


Yeah the lack of "will load" in the ad description, was a dealbreaker for me....


----------



## Navy Chief (Jan 25, 2022)

rabler said:


> Just over 18,000lbs (168 lbs/cu. ft) if I figure correctly. The rigging and shipping will not be trivial.


Then there is designing and building a set of legs to support it, and hoping your concrete floor is up to the load....

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddyde (Jan 25, 2022)

Navy Chief said:


> Then there is designing and building a set of legs to support it, and hoping your concrete floor is up to the load....
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


Believe that I thought of several scenarios of how I could make it happen...


----------



## Liljoebrshooter (Jan 26, 2022)

Concrete saw!


----------



## mcostello (Feb 3, 2022)

Personally seen a 4'x4'x8', it had a 1'x1'x8' corner taken off, Company would not tell whence it came, it was given away "free for Shipping." Pink granite also.


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 3, 2022)

don't need a surface plate to make/check one.  You need 3 of them!  Check/scrap to each other

Typically if your working on machinery with 12'+ ways you have access to a 12' surface plate

Really have fun leveling ways on machines with 40' long ways.  All done with piano wire stretched extremely tight


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 3, 2022)

I can just see using the 3 plate method on that 18K pound block! LOL


----------



## Firebrick43 (Feb 3, 2022)

MikeWi said:


> I can just see using the 3 plate method on that 18K pound block! LOL


talking about the camelback, not the surface plate, Straight edges were commonly made in sets of three.


----------



## MikeWi (Feb 7, 2022)

Firebrick43 said:


> talking about the camelback, not the surface plate, Straight edges were commonly made in sets of three.


Oh I know, just envisioning what it would be like on the block. LOL


----------

